
Six Steps for Understanding a Large, Legacy Codebase - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/07/21/understand-legacy-codebase/#.XxcD0LYTK4U.hackernews
======
gregjor
I look at the database first, then the important data structures in the code.
The data tells me more than studying the code.

> Show me your flowcharts and conceal your tables, and I shall continue to be
> mystified. Show me your tables, and I won't usually need your flowcharts;
> they'll be obvious. -- Fred Brooks

> I will, in fact, claim that the difference between a bad programmer and a
> good one is whether he considers his code or his data structures more
> important. Bad programmers worry about the code. Good programmers worry
> about data structures and their relationships. -- Linus Torvalds

